# Exif software



## FgHUI22 (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm a new user on Ghost BSD and I need to install a utility that removes metadata (Exif) from a photo file, pdf... Someone has a software to advise me and especially the command line to provide me because I am new to BSD.


----------



## a6h (Feb 19, 2021)

graphics/p5-Image-ExifTool


----------

